# fur at tip of penis?



## jarn

is this a puppy thing? will neb grow out of it and eventually just have normal penis fur? 

....it always gets wet when he pees. 

i resisted an urge to trim it off









here's a pic, in case nobody knows what i'm talking about:









thanks!


----------



## grmnshpd21

Molly, who is a girl and obviously doesn't have a penis







but had that same little piece of fur at the end of her vagina as a puppy an would get wet too when she peed. We called it the "scorpion stinger"....don't ask my why....my hubby came up with that







She is now 3 years old and no longer has that little piece of fur at the end.


----------



## Ewilliams

My friend's rescued affenpinscher has that, too. He has not grown out of it. I know some dogs do,though. I would trim it if it bothers you.


----------



## jarn

it weirds me out a bit, but it's mostly that he'll go outside, and then like a goof, i pick him up and i'm like 'yuck! pee fur!'....well, at least urine is sterile, right? 

....i need to carry around a little 'scorpion stinger' towel! ....or stop picking him up, but i don't want to do that









(mollysmom that's cute!)


----------



## grmnshpd21

I think we called it scorpion stinger because we were always getting hit with it if she was crawling over us or something and it happened to be after she just went pee, so I know the feeling of getting hit with the pee fur







Too funny!!


----------



## Sherush

Sorry I don't have a comment on that question but I just wanted to say Jarn, oh my Neb is so **** cute oh and his nails are so long too....


----------



## workingdawgs

Just CAREFULLY trim the pee hair off... lol... not a place to have an "oops!!" while trimming


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer had that bit of hair too. I don't think it's there anymore, but it's hard to tell because he's always got his 'thang' hanging out the end of the sheath, lol! I didn't worry about trimming it since he usually managed to pee all over the back of his front legs when he was young, so a little wet fir at the tip of his penis was not a big deal in comparison.









I agree with Lauralie, Neb is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## BlackGSD

I have always looked at it as a BLESSING that puppies have that. That is the easiest way to tell if they "go" when they are supposed to. Especially for puppies that aren't as obvious with their "pee stance". (Or if it is very dark out and you can't tell if they "went" or not.) All you have to do if you aren't sure they peed is look at the pee hairs! Especially since I have had some puppies that get "wise" to the "rules". (The rule around here is when you go out you MUST pee before coming back in the house.) I have had some get so wise to the "rules" that they will FAKE it and squat but NOT "go". (Especailly if it is raining and they are the type that doesn't like to get rained on.) 

My 8yo male will STILL fake it sometimes. If I "insist" that he "goes", he will lift his leg on something but nothing will come out. Then he looks at me with a look that clearly says, "SEE, I don't NEED to "go".







However with him, since he IS 8yo and NEVER goes in the house, I believe him.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I didn't worry about trimming it since he usually managed to pee all over the back of his front legs when he was young, so a little wet fir at the tip of his penis was not a big deal in comparison.



















Don't you just LOVE that?








Another reason to LOVE the "girls". They don't pee on themselves.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

My Cocker, Tazer, has that. I use the clippers when I trim him to remove it. It just makes a mess.

BTW - Tazer is 9.


----------



## Shalimar

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomKeefer had that bit of hair too. I don't think it's there anymore, but it's hard to tell because he's always got his 'thang' hanging out the end of the sheath, lol! I didn't worry about trimming it since he usually managed to pee all over the back of his front legs when he was young, so a little wet fir at the tip of his penis was not a big deal in comparison.


That's what I had forgotten when I got James. Nothing worse than him going out to pee and coming in wanting to jump up and say hi with his pee'd on front feet. Blech. He got me twice that way (I'm a slow learner) then I started kepeing a towel by the door to wipe him off with on the way in.


----------



## jarn

thanks guys









i agree, a place to trim carefully. that's actually why i haven't, i have horrible mental images of him squirming or something....yikes!

lauralie, he's actually had a nail trim....but there was such a short distance to the quik, and i'm always terrified of cutting that. he's wasn't too squirmy though, thank goodness.

cassidy's mom....LOL! suddenly i'm not minding a little bit of penis fur getting peed on!


----------



## jarn

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I didn't worry about trimming it since he usually managed to pee all over the back of his front legs when he was young, so a little wet fir at the tip of his penis was not a big deal in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just LOVE that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason to LOVE the "girls". They don't pee on themselves.
Click to expand...











luc used to get erections when we'd practice obed. in the park, and i was always like 'THAT'S why i wanted a girl dog!!!!!'


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: jarncassidy's mom....LOL! suddenly i'm not minding a little bit of penis fur getting peed on!


See what you have to look forward to?


----------



## jarn

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: jarncassidy's mom....LOL! suddenly i'm not minding a little bit of penis fur getting peed on!
> 
> 
> 
> See what you have to look forward to?
Click to expand...











actually, once i started taking luc out at the same time as neb, neb started copying how he pees (which does not involve hitting the front legs....sort of a forward squat). 

he and neb have been bonding lately (luc is still a bit nervous of him, but played (gently) 'push puppy down with foot' yesterday (luc's a bit retarded at playing, as the bf says 'he's special'....i guess he just never got the opportunity to learn) - neb LOVED it, i was like, 'eesh, you're both nerds' but it's so nice to see them play. and luc let neb sorta crawl a bit up his face today and give luc lots of kisses







. teagan's love for neb is already well-established....holy puppies can get away with anything! though i always make sure the adults have a 'puppy free' zone they can go to....


----------



## Superpup

Nicky you are so funny!!!
Well Cody, who is a boy, and DOES have a penis







has hair on his penis also.. he is already 2 years old.. I have never made any attempts to trim the hair or anything and he does lift his leg and pee on his front paws and the hair on the tip of his penis does get wet...


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I didn't worry about trimming it since he usually managed to pee all over the back of his front legs when he was young, so a little wet fir at the tip of his penis was not a big deal in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just LOVE that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason to LOVE the "girls". They don't pee on themselves.
Click to expand...

You mean all girls don't lift their legs as high as they can on trees and let the pee just run down their standing leg since they have no ability to aim. *cough* GIA *cough*

lucky me.


----------



## chevysmom

Chevy has that hair too and I am always wanting to cut the hair off but didn't know if it served some purpose other than getting wet everytime he goes!


----------



## grmnshpd21

This thread is cracking me up!







I love how we can all talk about pee pee penis hair


----------



## jarn

all i know is luc and teagan are getting hugs when i get home for never peeing on themselves! (yet) LOL.


----------



## Superpup

oh gooossshhh... it is so fun having a male, when they do lift their legs, and tilt their bodies and you can just see that pee shooting down their front paw... Cody's specialty is that mid-stream he switches legs, and gets his other front paw wet too


----------



## The Stig

> Originally Posted By: jarnis this a puppy thing? will neb grow out of it and eventually just have normal penis fur?


Hi,

I do not have a male pup, but Janka had a small tuft of pubes on her Little Mary when she was very young. I was worried about infection since it's not like she could dab with T.P. And sometimes, it would appear dirty in that region. She would lick, yes, but I didn't think it was good enough. 

So I actually trimmed the longest sprouts off. And I would wipe her Little Mary and her bahooki every evening with tepid water. 

She is now 8 months old. I never had to trim after that first time, which was when she was approx 3 months old. The pubes never went wild and woolly either.


----------



## LedZep

> Originally Posted By: workingdawgsJust CAREFULLY trim the pee hair off... lol... not a place to have an "oops!!" while trimming


You're making me squirm in my chair. Stop it.


----------



## jarn

i thought of this thread last night....we were out in the yard, and luc was peeing. neb went over to investigate, and i thought 'fine....he'll just sniff luc's back legs, it's not like he'll actually stand under the stream of....ARGH!'

yup....neb got a little shower from luc.









on the bright side, it was another opportunity to get him used to baths....


----------

